# itchin to go



## willie (Feb 24, 2008)

wife and i are dieing to go but just to busy at work:comfort_: i guess it's better that not working:shrug: thing's i bought for camping this year,flat sceen tv.750watt inverter.electric chain saw and a 2000watt honda.all i want is e-z up canopy and some time (just a little)


----------



## terri01p (Mar 14, 2008)

It seems like you either have no money and all the time in the world, or money and no time for nothing...lol...

Right now we have plenty of time but no cash..hehe

Things we have bought for the camper :

New awning

More towels

And I won ( thanks to this fourm ) a checker board nightstand. :10001:

That's it.


----------



## willie (Feb 24, 2008)

"It seems like you either have no money and all the time in the world, or money and no time for nothing" trust me bruther ain't complaning about the work! after last year.:dead:


----------



## terri01p (Mar 14, 2008)

Truth me we feel you on that, make it while you can. :comfort_:


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I know what you mean willie, I am going stir crazy wanting to go again. The first trip was not the best, between the rain and the wife being sick and going to urgent care.

We were going to go this weekend, but we forgot about a dinner party we had, which we just got back from. But I do need to get my garden in this weekend anyway, if it will ever quit raining. I know soon we will be beggin for rain, but....

Sounds like you got all the right toys for the rig this year. I was thinking about getting an electric chainsaw too, since they are much quieter for the campsite. I could see that coming in real handy.


So you got the flat screen mounted, or in an entertainment center?


----------



## willie (Feb 24, 2008)

had e-z up dropped off,set it up when i got home not sure it's what i want for camping :shrug: not very "outdoorsie" looks like i sould be selling cotton candy insted of drinking beer and chillin:smack-head:


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

So its not what you had in mind? Sounds like something fru-fru, the wife may like it


----------



## willie (Feb 24, 2008)

she's the one that didn't care for it.after i stood back and looked at it i had to agree.but it was my thing and i'm sticken to ( for now):scratchhead:


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

How has your EZ UP or E-Z up worked out? Still displeased with it, or has it gotten better?

Terri, have you made it out camping any this year? Havent seen your around lately.


----------



## willie (Feb 24, 2008)

used it once over the three day weekend,just because we packed it.set it up myself no problem,just looks like we should be selling ticket's insted of camping:rotflmao1:.but after looking around at others i sure don't want a floor.it's staying for now.BTW the generator ran everything including the IRON:shrug: for her quilt makeing project sewn with a hand crank machine:comfort_:


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Question... when you are guys are camping what do you use the chain saw for? I have an electric chain saw but I never thought about talking it with me. Now I do carry a large axe to split fire wood.

Ruide


----------



## willie (Feb 24, 2008)

use my chain saw for logs found around campground/back roads,do not/will not stay at state camp grounds.lots of fire wood just laying beside the road,and my arm gets sore from the buck saw after two -three days of finding wood:no:


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Willie, Your explanation makes sense although if I were collecting fire wood out in the forest I would not be worrying about noise and would want a regular chain saw. I quess others must be bringing back wood to the campsite to cut up.

Ruide


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I usually have mine cut before I go, however I have considered getting an electric chainsaw to take with us for use at the campground. I see people using them all the time at the campground, and they are quiet and dont really disturb anyone. 

I always take my splitting mall with me for trimming any of my wood, or for cutting some I may collect while there. There has been many times I could have used an electric one for long limb trimming. This becomes a pain to cut up a 8 foot log thats 6 inches round with a mall or ax. Chainsaw would make quick and easy work of that.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Never took a chainsaw (have taken an ax before). Usually I just cut with the campfire - that is, take that 8' log, place it over the fire until you can break it in two.


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the answers to my chainsaw question. I will confess I never thought about bringing one with me while camping but then I either take fire wood from home or if that is prohibited I'll buy it close to the camp ground.

Take care.

Ruide


----------



## willie (Feb 24, 2008)

*posting a few pictures from first trip this year*

note beer and sewing:smack-head:


----------



## willie (Feb 24, 2008)

heruide said:


> Willie, Your explanation makes sense although if I were collecting fire wood out in the forest I would not be worrying about noise and would want a regular chain saw. I quess others must be bringing back wood to the campsite to cut up.
> 
> Ruide


did not want more premix gas and another spark plug all i need is bar oil and a tank full more than enough,besides we find wood anywhere long or short drag it back the site and cut when needed:thumbup1:


----------



## dchaviland (May 5, 2008)

DW and I are itching to go. We have a two week car trip planned and until the price of diesel went through the roof, we were going to take the camper on this near 5,000 mile jaunt. None the less, DW always enjoys a respite from the house so maybe in August, before school starts, I'll propose the idea of plunking the Cat 45 miles away at a Texas State park and let DW "rough" it for about a week or 10 days. Between reading on this forum and another about FR Wildcats, I'm ready to check pressure and the torque on the wheel nuts, make a trip to the grocery store, go and tell work what to go do with itself!!

David :icon_smile_bbq:


----------



## willie (Feb 24, 2008)

*coming clean*

:10001: the biggest reason we don't go camping isn't work,i can take off most any time i need but the Biggest reason is the boys ages 16 and 17:comfort_:.we ether get lots of cell phone calls or none at all nether is good for relaxation:whipyobut:.they can trick both cindy and my mom & dad when we are away:sad:


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Looks like a Honda generator sitting there, is that what it is? You like it? What model is it, the EU3000?


----------



## willie (Feb 24, 2008)

*honda eu 2000i*

yes we love it,quiet,sips gas powers everthing we need.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, i think I am going to have to break down and get me one...


----------



## willie (Feb 24, 2008)

you will never look back,i looked at off brands but did'nt think they were worth it ,just check ebay and see what they are going for used.both honda & knock off.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

My new 2000 goes on its first trip tomorrow. Basically I',m just gonna run it a couple of hours everyday to keep the battery charged.

If I had gotten the 1000, I probably would've gotten the Yamaha, but their version of the 2000 is twice as heavy as Honda's. The extra $300 went to Honda.:thumbup1:


----------

